# Subs Needed Ocean County NJ



## Angel (Oct 23, 2009)

Need at least 2 more plow trucks in Ocean County NJ. Also looking for sidewalk sub.


----------



## vatree (Feb 5, 2016)

I have 2 plow trucks available. Call/Text me at 804-400-5242


----------



## njstormchaser (Nov 21, 2014)

Have one truck available! -609-410-7270


----------

